# Hover Ponehs!



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

No hover poneh for me but that is a gorgeous horse!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a hover dog!


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

HA HA HA HA wild_spot.....that is a hilarious picture!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol I know! He looks all possessed...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Oooh! I've got two!

My mom









Me and Ben









And a 2.5 floaters, lol


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ben is gorgeous !!


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Lol I know! He looks all possessed...


 
LOL I'd say so


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Now that I figured out what a Hover Poneh is lol


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

ShutUpJoe-The way your horse has its back end made me laugh!It looks like shes trying to play hopscotch and get those 2 back feet in the same square!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Not sure if he is completely off the ground... its Tater! Sorry for my bad position, lets just say I wasn't ready for a rear(more use to expecting bucks from him)


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol I know I was so busy running after her taking pictures I didn't notice until I saw the actual photo. Silly girl.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Hehe Shutupjoe, reallly looks like a hover poneh, like no leg movement just the hover! hehe


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

my hand slipped and she decided to turn.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

oh, no! flying clydes!! lol, sorry im lovin this thread soo cute!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Heres one of Solo Vino in his new pen.
*







*


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha I love this thread too!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

All these pictures are so amazing! You guys have some pretty horses.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG! I was going through my computer doing some "cleanup" and stumbled across this picture of my dog and my cat. I actually started to laugh out loud. :lol:

this definitely qualifies as a "hover dog" for sure.


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

Hover Race!









Hover pup!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Hilarious photos guys! I don't have a hover poneh  Oh well, yalls are great =]


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Not exactly hover pony, but almost!
...And me being weird.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Haha Tay!

I love all of the pictues! I wish my poneh was more Hover-yy but he is lazy! lol!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Angel going mental!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Hover pony 








AND 1 1/2 hover Chinese Cresteds! Love that crazy look on his face!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

great thread, made me laugh. I love the hopscotch hover poney


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

These are great!! I'll have to see if I can find a hover pony! ;-)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Found my hover poneh!! :lol:


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

ohh I completely forgot about this screen cap.










&&


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

The ultimate hover poneh....

Lipizzaner stallion


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

closest thing I have..kind of a hover!








http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs16/f/2007/206/a/9/Gallop_by_thisxyearsxfashion.jpg


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

My old lesson horse, Kemmal, is a hover poneh!


----------

